# HBO Max



## ghe (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm a long time TiVo user but I confess to being more or less totally confused about how it works these days. I access Amazon Prime through a FireStick and subscribe to HBO Max through it. But HBO is pulling out of Amazon Prime in a couple of weeks. Is there a way to subscribe to HBO Max through my TiVo Bolt? 
Thanks in advance for any help.
George


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

ghe said:


> I'm a long time TiVo user but I confess to being more or less totally confused about how it works these days. I access Amazon Prime through a FireStick and subscribe to HBO Max through it. But HBO is pulling out of Amazon Prime in a couple of weeks. Is there a way to subscribe to HBO Max through my TiVo Bolt?
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> George


Unfortunately Tivo is not a dependable streaming device&#8230;. Apps are few and rarely updated. I think your best bet is to purchase a Roku device&#8230;. Very reasonable and always updated with a huge selection of apps.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

ghe said:


> I'm a long time TiVo user but I confess to being more or less totally confused about how it works these days. I access Amazon Prime through a FireStick and subscribe to HBO Max through it. But HBO is pulling out of Amazon Prime in a couple of weeks. Is there a way to subscribe to HBO Max through my TiVo Bolt?
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> George


You will not lose the ability to access HBO Max on the FireStick. HBO Max will no longer be offered as an Amazon Prime Video channel through Amazon subscriptions, but the stand-alone HBO Max app has been and will remain available to download on the FireStick.

You simply need to sign up for the HBO Max service directly (or elsewhere other than on Amazon Prime). Here's how.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just make sure you don't end up paying twice for the same service.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mattyro7878 said:


> Just make sure you don't end up paying twice for the same service.


Amazon is cancelling and refunding automatically.

Prime Video Channels Will Cancel HBO Max Subscriptions on September 15: Here's What to Do | Cord Cutters News


----------



## olliesale82 (Dec 31, 2021)

HBO Max is a streaming service currently only available in the US. It is launching on May 27 2020 and is owned by TimeWarner. hbo max devices intended to carry original programming and repeats of popular programmes such as Friends however the coronavirus has delayed production of new programming including a reunion of the Friends cast. It also includes HBO.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Has anybody seen any official statement by ATT Customers that get HBOMAX included for free what happens after the AT&T divestiture? There is nothing that said limited time offer when (12 months for example) I signed up. Since they are merging with Discovery which we do not get for free I am wondering whats going to happen.

Edit: I just saw this but it is still a bit vague.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

olliesale82 said:


> HBO Max is a streaming service currently only available in the US. It is launching on May 27 2020 and is owned by TimeWarner. hbo max devices intended to carry original programming and repeats of popular programmes such as Friends however the coronavirus has delayed production of new programming including a reunion of the Friends cast. It also includes HBO.


I welcome our new bot overlords....


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I welcome our new bot overlords....


Soon they will have us in pods and feed us insect paste.


----------

